
AdaCore University, e-learning center to teach the Ada language - zura
http://university.adacore.com/
======
jmilkbal
AdaCore, who are the chief stewards of the official GCC Ada frontend, GNAT,
have been publishing weekly "gems" that are extremely informative for years.

[http://www.adacore.com/adaanswers/gems](http://www.adacore.com/adaanswers/gems)

Get started..

------
vertex-four
Ada actually seems to be a pretty good idea for writing performant, security-
critical code that has to link with C libraries... such as crypto libraries.
Does anyone have any ideas on why it might not be as good as it looks, past
the fact that the absolute latest version is proprietary?

~~~
nraynaud
I spent like 3 days trying to install / compile it on my mac for stm32f4, I
couldn't get it to work. I can't imagine doing open source with a compiler
nobody can install. I'm pretty bummed, and no other implementation than gnat
seems to free. So, the whole language is out of reach.

It's too bad, because i have some real time embedded stuff to write on a very
light platform, and I'm stuck with C (I might try to strip some C++
executables again in the future, but I don't think C++ is a suited as Ada
would be)

------
slashnull
I'm just going to leave this here because it's outrageously funny

[http://bit.csc.lsu.edu/~gb/csc4101/Reading/gigo-1997-04.html](http://bit.csc.lsu.edu/~gb/csc4101/Reading/gigo-1997-04.html)

~~~
FraaJad
yeah, keep recycling someone's 15 year old jokes on an even older version of
the lang. That's bound to make you feel clever.

------
mathattack
This is a head scratcher... The most modern educational innovation is being
applied for the least modern language. I guess it makes sense. There are lots
of in person training programs for Ruby and Python, but not for Cobol or Ada.

~~~
jmilkbal
Ada is quite a long way from COBOL. Having just completed its latest revision
about a year and a half ago, Ada is very much cutting edge. Ada 2012 is hardly
a maintenance revision like you may find for COBOL; it adds tons of new stuff
like contracts and substantial improvements to concurrency and SMP support.
Ada 2012 was too long after it's previous revision, Ada 2005, which was
standardized in 2007, and was quite more substantial than even 2012.

